# Cookie/baking sheets and rack



## earthquake5683

Does anyone here use baking sheets and racks in their smoker?  Wondering if you would still get a good smoke.  
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thanks,
 Joe

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## noboundaries

Yep, just like the above picture, I put cooling racks in mine.  I use paella pans not cookie sheets but same concept.  Keeps the smoker and water pan clean.  It makes a negligible difference in the amount of smoke absorbed by the meat.  Chickens I still put right on the grate loaded on a beer can holder, then place a drip pan on the lower level beneath them.  I get a more consistent skin color and crispiness with chicken when I do that, but it could just be my smoker.


----------



## demosthenes9

I can easily be wrong about this but I'd have to think that using pans like that almost eliminates any smoke on the bottom of the meat, which is roughly about 1/4 of the total surface area.   Further complicating things is the airflow in your smoker and just how much smoke will linger around.  If it pretty much just rises and goes out the top, then the pans are also blocking a lot more of the smoke.

Then again, I could be completely wrong


----------



## noboundaries

Quote:


Demosthenes9 said:


> I can easily be wrong about this but I'd have to think that using pans like that almost eliminates any smoke on the bottom of the meat, which is roughly about 1/4 of the total surface area.   Further complicating things is the airflow in your smoker and just how much smoke will linger around.  If it pretty much just rises and goes out the top, then the pans are also blocking a lot more of the smoke.
> 
> Then again, I could be completely wrong


Nah, not wrong at all.  I thought so too initially but that's why you use the cooling racks to allow for circulation on the bottom of the meat.  I've used cooling racks in both paella pans and 9x13 aluminum roasters. The bark is a little softer on the bottom, but the taste just the same. I'm not a huge bark guy; I only care about flavor.  You can't taste any difference.













Smoked Pork Loin (4).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Feb 23, 2014


















Where's the chicken.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Feb 22, 2014


















Chuck Cross Rib Roast (1).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jan 5, 2014


















Chuck Cross Rib Roast (2).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jan 5, 2014


















Paella Pan and Cooling Rack.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jan 3, 2014


















Apple Marinated Pork Tenderloin (2).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 21, 2013


----------



## earthquake5683

Thanks for the info.  I recently smoked 70 pounds of pork butt and it made quite the mess in the smoker.  This will help out tons when scrubbing the racks and scraping burnt goodness off the bottom of the smoker.


----------



## noboundaries

Earthquake5683 said:


> Thanks for the info.  _*I recently smoked 70 pounds of pork butt and it made quite the mess in the smoker.*_   This will help out tons when scrubbing the racks and scraping burnt goodness off the bottom of the smoker.


That is EXACTLY why I use drip pans in my smokers.  Soooooooo much easier to clean a cooling rack and drip pan than a messy smoker.


----------



## demosthenes9

What is this "clean the smoker" you all are speaking of?


----------



## earthquake5683

I couldn't use a drip pan last time because all 4 racks (mes40) had butts on em.  I normally do tho.  

Demosthenes9- I learned fires can happen in my smoker w grease build up.  I don't clean the smoke, just the gooey stuff.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

